# Storing Gasoline outdoors.



## WriteON (May 11, 2019)

My buddy bought a portable generator (Florida).  We discussed storing gas outdoors. I understand keep away from house. Not is direct sunlight. He has no shed. Those that have gas in plastic gas containers.... where/how do you store it. Thanks. Frank


----------



## monophoto (May 11, 2019)

I have two gas cans - a small one for two-stroke engines, and a larger one for four cycle machines.  Both are stored in the attached garage.

I understand the concern, but I don't really have many options.  And frankly, there is much more gas in the tanks in the two cars parked in the garage than there is in the two gas cans.


----------



## Lucky2 (May 11, 2019)

Presently, I store mine under the back step, but only until I get my shop/storage building built. And once it is built, any gas or fuel products like it. Will be stored in a vented to the outdoors closet. Plus, I never store gas or fuel of any type, in one of those plastic containers. All I will ever use are the metal ones, yes the can cause a spark if they hit something. But the plastic ones can cause a static spark by just touching or moving them. I cringe, when I see some idiot filling a plastic container with gas, before removing the container from their vehicle. It's not safe to do that, not even on the tailgate of a truck. 

Len


----------



## WriteON (May 11, 2019)

Lucky2 said:


> I cringe, when I see some idiot filling a plastic container with gas, before removing the container from their vehicle. It's not safe to do that, not even on the tailgate of a truck.
> 
> Len



Truck next to me started to do this with 4 containers on the bed...... I left the station as fast  as I pulled in.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 11, 2019)

A little off topic, but I hate seeing a couple things at a gas station. One people who leave their cars running while filling. 2 talking on cell phones as they fill their tanks. oh yea seen this too smoking while filling their tank. 

I have a shed so can not help with that one.


----------



## WriteON (May 11, 2019)

monophoto said:


> And frankly, there is much more gas in the tanks in the two cars parked in the garage than there is in the two gas cans.



Understood about the vehicles. Honestly I had gas blowers/trimmers and stored a gallon in the garage. It's there or nowhere. Best safety is to be careful. Proper good quality containers..etc. 

How things would play out with insurance companies if a problem occurred is a concern...but can't lose sleep over it.


----------



## WriteON (May 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> A little off topic, but I hate seeing a couple things at a gas station. One people who leave their cars running while filling. 2 talking on cell phones as they fill their tanks. oh yea seen this too smoking while filling their tank.



Absolute idiots. And dangerous ones.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 11, 2019)

WriteON said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > A little off topic, but I hate seeing a couple things at a gas station. One people who leave their cars running while filling. 2 talking on cell phones as they fill their tanks. oh yea seen this too smoking while filling their tank.
> ...



In NJ we are I think the only state that still has service people to fill your tanks so some of that is avoided but I do travel out of state and seen these things. Rules are right on the wall as you pull up to station but no one reads them.


----------



## dogcatcher (May 11, 2019)

Considering that there are gallon cans of paint thinner, acetone, denatured alcohol, linseed oil or BLO along with a few dozen pints and quarts of combinations and no telling how many cans of commercial finishes laying around the shop, my 2 gas cans are not any major concern to me.  Then there is the reloading area, that has about 50 pounds of various gun powders stored to reload ammo.  

Can you say BOOM???


----------



## WriteON (May 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



Attendants. That's big. 

I did (politely) tell a smoker to put it out once....I got a look and was not sure what was next. He did put it out. Felt like giving him a foot push.


----------



## monophoto (May 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> A little off topic, but I hate seeing a couple things at a gas station. One people who leave their cars running while filling. 2 talking on cell phones as they fill their tanks. oh yea seen this too smoking while filling their tank.



Agree with the point about people who leave the car running.  My other pet peeve is people who occupy one of the limited number of spaces at the island, and then go inside to use the john, get coffee, or even have lunch. 

There have  been a number of news stories about fires at gas pumps that were 'caused' by cell phones.  In fact, investigations into these reports have been unable to confirm that the reported events ever actually happened. 

That said, it seems to me that it is really dumb to multi-task while doing something potentially dangerous like fueling a vehicle - common sense says that if the task is risky, you need to focus your attention on what you are doing.  

As turners, that's a principle that we should understand very well.


----------



## Curly (May 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> In NJ we are I think the only state that still has service people to fill your tanks so some of that is avoided but I do travel out of state and seen these things. Rules are right on the wall as you pull up to station but no one reads them.



Oregon doesn't have self serve gas stations. 

Agree about the twits at gas pumps.

The OP could look into a job box or something similar and drill enough holes in to that so it is vented thoroughly. Probably be a good idea to bolt the box to something buried deep in the ground or bolted to pavement to keep people from trying to steel it. Is the generator permenantly outside or stored in the garage until needed?


----------



## jttheclockman (May 11, 2019)

WriteON said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > WriteON said:
> ...



I smile at this because a couple times I have seen the video on FaceBook where some teen pulls up to a gas pump and starts to pump his gas while smoking and the attendant or owner in the booth tells him 3 times to put the cigarette out and he refuses. The owner comes out and the fire  extinguisher that is on the post there, he takes it and sprays the guy and gets it all over him and his car. I thought that was classic.


----------



## sbwertz (May 11, 2019)

Wherever you store it, put Sta-Bil in it.


----------



## CREID (May 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...


 Oregon requires service people to pump gas. I think they may have or are thinking of self serve in certain parts of the state.


----------



## WriteON (May 11, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...


The man should receive a Gold Plated Fire Extinguisher.


----------



## Robert Taylor (May 11, 2019)

This is how I store fuel for my generator.


----------



## WIDirt (May 11, 2019)

I have (2) 35 gallon steel storage tanks on wheels, w/ hand crank pumps and static clips. I do store them in the garage cuurently, but once my shed refurb is done, they'll reside there. The static clips are ALWAYS grounded, both in and out of use.

One is tagged for diesel as I own a compact tractor. The other is, of course, gas.

I also have (3) 5 gallon and (1) 1 gallon plastics. The 1 gallon has my premix for the chainsaw and trimmer, so has gas in it always. The others are only used when going somewhere to play with the "toys".

The large storage containers were around $280 each. Considering the amount of fuel I go through on my property, it was a no brainer to purchase them.

Might be an option for some of you.

WIDirt


----------



## moke (May 11, 2019)

I have a shed where I store some gas for my garden tractor and other small engines, but it is 200 feet from my garage and house.  I too, thought it was a bad idea to put it in my garage/shop, so I bought one of those suncast outdoor storage cabinet at Menards.  It's on the North side of the garage, and never in direct sunlight.  It's 20 years old and while I have power washed it most years, it still looks really good.  It has some 2 cycle gas and snowblower gas for the winter.  It forms some kind of dark oily covering over the summer so it requires some cleaning, but has worked great.  I waited for a sale at the time and I got it for a good price.


----------



## Woodchipper (May 12, 2019)

Oops, saw this posted earlier. Unless things have changed, Oregon had full service gas stations. I was told the state didn't want the station employees to lose their jobs. Send them back to school?
I keep the gas cans in the house. The metal storage building gets too hot here. The relief valve pops and you have a building full of gas fumes. Let's  not count the DNA and acetone I used for wood turning, etc. plus the gun powder. And the gas range and heater.
Sharon, I use the gas so fast, Sta-bil isn't really needed. Winter time, extra gas goes into the car or truck. I do put a bit in the riding mower.


----------



## pshrynk (May 13, 2019)

jttheclockman said:


> WriteON said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...


Last time I WAS through Oregon, it was not legal to pump your own gas.  That was a while a go, so it may have changed.  **EDIT** Guess I should have read all the way through before posting, eh?


----------

